# Limit to No. of ICSI's



## Fifers (Jan 12, 2004)

Hello

Does anyone know if there is a limit to the number of attempts you can have?  Thankfully, we have produced good quality embryos and usual have some for FET also. I wonder if we should continue for as long as we produce good embryos? or do your chances decrease over time?


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

In theory the chances are supposed to get better the more attempts you have as they learn more at each attempt. Often "How many?" is only a question you both can answer depending on emotional, physical and financial situation.

Ruth


----------

